# Injector pump 135



## My Massey (May 1, 2020)

Hello everyone.
I have a massey ferguson 135.
I had a fuel leak so I decided to rebuild the injector pump.
The injector pump was working fine before the rebuild. 
So stripped the pump and rebuilt it and put it back on the tractor. 
But my problem now is that I don't have any fuel coming up to the injectors.

Does anyone have any ideas on what could have gone wrong?
I followed a YouTube video on how to strip and rebuild the pump.

All help is much appreciated.
Darrell


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but I'm sure thepumpguysc can help you out.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U have to make sure u engaged the shut off bar w the nub on the shut off shaft..


----------



## My Massey (May 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Can't help you, but I'm sure thepumpguysc can help you out.





thepumpguysc said:


> U have to make sure u engaged the shut off bar w the nub on the shut off shaft..


I will give that ago thanks for your help.


----------



## My Massey (May 1, 2020)

Hello again,

Just to let you know that was the problem.
Thanks very much for your help very much appreciated. 
It would of took along time to work that one out.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad u got it sorted out..
That’s what we’re here for..
A gentle nudge in the right direction is sometimes all it takes..
HAPPY TRACTORING..


----------



## My Massey (May 1, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Glad u got it sorted out..
> That’s what we’re here for..
> A gentle nudge in the right direction is sometimes all it takes..
> HAPPY TRACTORING..


Thanks very much for your help.
I am glad of this forum very useful to help with problem solving.


----------

